# Si no saben cómo arreglarlo, por favor, NO lo Rompan.



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2008)

Si no saben cómo arreglarlo, por favor, *dejen de romperlo*” 

El 3 de junio de 1992, la pequeña Severn Suzuki, de 12 años, hizo enmudecer a los mandatarios de Naciones Unidas presentes en la Cumbre de la Tierra de Río de Janeiro. Su discurso, sencillo y directo, puso a los políticos ante sus propias contradicciones e hizo sonrojar a más de uno. A pesar de los años que han pasado, sus palabras siguen teniendo una fuerza brutal, mucho más efectiva que algunas reiteradas advertencias sobre el cambio climático:

"Soy solo una niña y no tengo todas las soluciones, pero quiero que se den cuenta: ustedes tampoco las tienen. No saben cómo arreglar los agujeros en nuestra capa de ozono. No saben cómo devolver a los salmones a aguas no contaminadas. No saben cómo resucitar una especie extinguida. Y no pueden recuperar los bosques que antes crecían donde ahora hay desiertos."

YouTube - Severn Suzuki

Discurso completo en:
http://noindiferencia.blogspot.com/2007/08/severn-suzuki.html. 

Fuente
http://fogonazos.blogspot.com/2008/10/si-no-saben-cmo-arreglarlo-por-favor.html *(¡¡¡ No es mi blog !!!)*


----------



## guiille (Oct 29, 2008)

Uh mato la frase yo no sabia eso... 
Pero si la hubiese sabido antes no iba a intentar arreglar el home teather de mi casa y romperlo mas de lo que estaba ...

Si no se pueden poner de acuerdo en un mismo gobierno van a querer ponerse de acuerdo varios gobiernos... Hasta que no se le pase algo zarpado no van a hacer nada ...


----------



## Pablo16 (Oct 29, 2008)

No solo depende de los de pantalon largo...


----------



## mabauti (Oct 29, 2008)

triste, muy triste.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 29, 2008)

Que buen discurso... y que lastima que se difunda tan poco... la verdad no lo conocia


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 31, 2008)

excelente discurso...lo que senti es que con el aplauso de los turros que estaban ahi ... se hacian los wevones ... y miraban al de al lado ... de repente por que cambian de bando ... de repente en un minuto firman que se talen 100000 de arboles ... pero cuando esta la camara y una niña leyendo un discurso.. se ponen del lado de la niña del lado de las especies en extincion.. 

son todos unos caradura...esos mismos nos mintieron nos mienten y nos seguiran mintiendo ...nos hacem falta unos buenos politicos.. pero lamentablemente las personas que son buenas lo utimo que piensan es estar en la politica.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 31, 2008)

si, de verdad que estas paginas son para ponerse en el foro, para destacar.

hay cosas que por lo menso yo puedo sacar de estos temas:

1 -- la buena
que hay gente que la tiene clara, que uno no esta solo, no es un loco que cree que esta en sentido contrario del mundo.
LA RAZON Y LA VERDAD existen, se saben, lo que dice la nena es obvio que se lo escribieron pero MEJOR, no es ella sola la que piensa asi, hay grupos de seres humanos que piensan asi.

2 --- la mala.
como ya podemso deducir estamso en una epoca de la humanidad donde el que hace las cosas mal tiene impunidad total.
en otra epoca el que hacia las cosas mal tenia algo de pudor, verguenza, un miedo a que los demas "se aviven".
hoy dia estamos en un paso mas en la evolucion social hacia atras (¿involucion ¿?).
los que hacen las cosas mal se dieron cuenta queno importa que lso demas se aviven por que cuentan con impunidad.
y es que , podriamos decir que hay 3 grupos sociales.

A---- el grupo de esa niña que quieren pelear, ven la realidad, quieren un mondo mejor y pelean para llegar a ese microfono, por que para esa gente no es facil hacer lo que hicieron : llegar a poner a esa niña ahi para que lea el discurso, es todo un trabajo.

B--- la gran masa de millones de personas que somos ovejas, que estudiamso, trabajamos y no queremos lios ni nada, evitamso problemas y nos dedicamos a lo nuestro, no queremos hacer lio ni nada d enada, pagamso nuestros impuestos, miramos TV y nos quejamos como mucho en el foro.

C --- los vivos que son lo opuesto de A , transfugas y gente que quiere $$ facil y poder, saben que la estructura de poder esta armada como en la epoca de los reyes: el rey manda y lso demas obedecen, pueden prometer y no cumplir, pueden robar que nadie se da cuienta por que no los controlan, hay toda una estructura de oficinas, secciones que alejan al cuidadano comun de ellos.
y saben que la gran masa de gente (B)  no tiene ni las ganas ni los recursos necesarios para oponerse.


desde mi inutil posicion en el grupo B les mando un saludo a quienes pertenecen al grupo A , y un aplauso.


----------

